# Woolworths or Coles?



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Just out of curiosity where do all of you do your grocery shopping? I really like Woolworths a lot more than Coles but hubby swore Coles is cheaper. So we did a test: shopped for 3 weeks straight at WW and then 3 weeks at Coles. We used house brands where ever we could at both stores. Guess which was cheaper? Hubby was right!! So Coles it is  ! A friend of mine from England goes to Aldi for as many things as possible and then WW for the rest. But I prefer to just get everything from one place.


----------



## april (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been living in Japan for a few years now...I know that Aldi is this cheap supermarket that sells stuff in bulk (is that right?) but I also heard that Woolworths and/or Coles changed their stock in order to compete. Last time I shopped in Australia there wasn't much difference between coles and woolies. But now I heard that one is only selling one or two brands of each item, and the other is selling a lot??


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Hi again, April. Since I last posted the grocery question I started shopping at Aldi and you are so right! Muuuuuch cheaper! Our grocery bill went from $185 a week to $140. I am quite chuffed.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hazel said:


> Hi again, April. Since I last posted the grocery question I started shopping at Aldi and you are so right! Muuuuuch cheaper! Our grocery bill went from $185 a week to $140. I am quite chuffed.



Have they lidil over there to they are very good value for money i use Aldi all the time then the odd week ild go to the bigger supermarket the one thing i dont get is the milk it doesn't last as long


----------



## Hazel (May 30, 2007)

Me too, Baby - go to a bigger supermarket for one or two things Aldi doesn't have. Well you'll be pleased to know that here the milk does last just as long : -) I'm in QLD.


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hazel said:


> Me too, Baby - go to a bigger supermarket for one or two things Aldi doesn't have. Well you'll be pleased to know that here the milk does last just as long : -) I'm in QLD.


Thats good to know


----------



## newlife33 (Aug 1, 2007)

I do whatever is closer, or whichever is having a good sale. However, there are some local shops near where I live, and I just go to them sometimes because they are closer. Gas stations have some food too.


----------

